# Before you decide where to publish



## LeeC (Jan 20, 2016)

Before you decide where to publish you ought to read this. 

http://ammadden.com/dear-amazon/


----------



## RikWriter (Jan 26, 2016)

Page not found.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2016)

You can access it only from the cache - click


----------



## RikWriter (Jan 26, 2016)

The article seems like whining to me, to be honest.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, we don't know how much effort she put establishing her name, i.e., marketing herself. Not defending Amazon - it surely isn't a perfect publishing platform, but people like when they can blame someone else because of their laziness or because of things they didn't know how to do. That being said, if you put your book for free on other platforms, Amazon will match it immediately, so that's a solution to "Amazon won't let me to put my book for free". Research, people.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 26, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Well, we don't know how much effort she put establishing her name, i.e., marketing herself. Not defending Amazon - it surely isn't a perfect publishing platform, but people like when they can blame someone else because of their laziness or because of things they didn't know how to do. That being said, if you put your book for free on other platforms, Amazon will match it immediately, so that's a solution to "Amazon won't let me to put my book for free". Research, people.




Buttt ...  I wanna be a gazillionaire! You know, a GAZILLION likes for all the hard work! This blogger seems to out of place. Amazon is a business. It's there to make money. It's not there to pat you on the back, unless you're providing income to their business. I love reading articles like this. It shows naivety with bright colors.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry, but I don't see why anybody would want or need to read that before publishing.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Jan 28, 2016)

She starts of the letter by speaking to Amazon, like they know who she is... (or care).


----------



## Schrody (Jan 28, 2016)

It seems to be a bit hypocritical - if you're not satisfied, there's always other platforms... Don't get me wrong, it's okay to be unsatisfied, but if you are, do something. Whining never helped anyone.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting this, Lee. I think it's important for people considering self-publishing to understand what the business is (very competitive, very easy [to publish, not to succeed], and very, very solo) and what it is not (a quick route to bestseller status, and lots and lots of money).


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 3, 2016)

DaBlaRR said:


> She starts of the letter by speaking to Amazon, like they know who she is... (or care).



Sniff... they never write, they never call...


----------



## LeeC (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe an opinion from a #1 NYT bestselling author will get the point across. 
http://www.jamiemcguire.com/blog/2016/3/3/dear-amazon

And thank you Terry for being a mature reasoned voice. The more one understands what they're getting into, and their options, the less times they' trip.


----------

